# A Question for God?



## Ancalagon (Mar 28, 2003)

If you could ask God one question, (for which you would get a direct answer) what would it be?

I know for all of you who pray you have your prayers answered all the time...but I am not really thinking along the lines of spiritual nourishment here, more along the lines of 'Does Nessie really exist?'


----------



## Frodorocks (Mar 28, 2003)

Does he (a good friend of mine, long story) even miss me?


----------



## e.Blackstar (Mar 28, 2003)

Probably either, "Can i speak with Tolkien?" or "Is Mr. Good up there?" (a friend/teacher)


----------



## Theoden_king (Mar 28, 2003)

whats the meaning of life?
OR
How can I make money grow on trees?


----------



## Celebthôl (Mar 28, 2003)

how come your not a chick? 

nah j/k

most likely who is my soul mate? 

or

are there any other worlds unlike to our own i.e. a fantasy world (i dont mean like another planet, i mean like a totally different universe (like Uncle Andrew says)) that we could get to?

Thôl


----------



## Niniel (Mar 28, 2003)

That's difficult... probably:
'What do you think of people who do not believe in you? What do you think of religions in general?'


----------



## Bethelarien (Mar 28, 2003)

My question would, I think, be much different from most people's. I would ask Him why he had to take my father from me. Although I know I'll see my dad again and he's in a better place and all that jazz, it's still painful, and I don't understand why he had to die and leave behind a wife and seven daughters.

Sorry this was so serious.


----------



## Beorn (Mar 28, 2003)

_What_ is the airspeed-velocity of an unladen swallow?


----------



## Aulë (Mar 28, 2003)

Would that be an African or European swallow?

My Q would be: _Why are we allowed only one day of rest a week?_


----------



## legolasismine (Mar 28, 2003)

Okay hmmm one question,thats really hard cause if I do get to meet him I'll probably ask a million questions,but I guess my one question would be a wish,something that I want with all my heart,or I might ask him if I could go up to heaven now!


----------



## Rhiannon (Mar 28, 2003)

When my brother was twelve he wanted to know if we could ask God questions in heaven; he wanted to know what happened to George Washington Carter's mother.

I have no clue what I would ask. Probably if Joan of Arc really did hear voices, and if so whose voices were they?


----------



## HLGStrider (Mar 28, 2003)

I never have unanswerable questions. . . mostly due to the fact that I make up my own odd answers and a lot of the big questions are covered in my belief. . .

Seriously I'd ask, why is this finding Mr. Right thing taking so long?
And He'd answer, "Elgee, you're only eighteen. . .it isn't taking all that long." 
Then I'd pout.


----------



## Rangerdave (Mar 28, 2003)

Lets see, one question? hmmmmm?

I guess _Why couldn't I have been rich instead of so good looking_ would be in bad taste.

So I suppose my one question to God would be....

Why in the name of all that is good in the universe do religions have to be so profoundly cryptic? 


RD


----------



## Kailita (Mar 28, 2003)

Hmm...I think I'd ask Him why He lets so much evil go on in the world and why good things happen to bad people and bad things happen to good people...such as what Bethelarien mentioned (though I think I might have an answer to that...I'd just like to hear it from God's mouth...). But, if Bethelarien happens to take a look at this...I don't think God really "took" your dad, as you phrased it. God doesn't close His eyes and randomly pick someone, then say, "Okay, I think I'll have them die today." Sad things happen because the world isn't perfect. God knows that you miss your father, and I think He grieves because of that.

And maybe I just answered my own question...


----------



## Rhiannon (Mar 28, 2003)

> I think I'd ask Him why He lets so much evil go on in the world



My beliefs about this are that He doesn't; He gave man free will, the ability to choose- and man more often than not chooses evil, starting with the Tree of the Knowledge of Good and Evil in Eden. Free will/predestination is a complicated theological issue, though.


----------



## Kailita (Mar 28, 2003)

I believe that, too. Yet sometimes God intervenes through miracles...He heals someone who has cancer...He keeps someone out of a dangerous place at just the right time. Yet this doesn't happen all the time. There are plenty of people who die from cancer and plenty of people who are in the wrong place at the wrong time. And I can't help but wonder why. 

However, I know that God has all things work together for our good, and that He has a greater plan to be accomplished from all this, even our suffering, so I trust Him. Still, it's a question I'd like to ask him someday...


----------



## elfgirl (Mar 28, 2003)

"Could I get an interview?"
j/k!
"Is there a happy ending? Can there ever be a happy ending to such a depressing time?" It is depressing for me, and all of the other people in the world. "My life is unraveling... what will happen when it runs out of thread?"-My best friend, 1997


----------



## Merlin (Mar 28, 2003)

I got two:

I would ask him, if he didn't want us to sin; then why did he gives us the ability to sin in the first place.

and why doesn't she see me?


----------



## Rhiannon (Mar 28, 2003)

> I would ask him, if he didn't want us to sin; then why did he gives us the ability to sin in the first place.



Because He gave us free will. Because free will is what differentiates us from the rest of Creation.


----------



## Kailita (Mar 28, 2003)

If we didn't have the ability to sin, we wouldn't have the ability to choose. And without being able to choose, we couldn't be able to love. We would be robots. And that certainly wouldn't be cool...


----------



## Merlin (Mar 28, 2003)

sorry but I dont buy any of that ability to choose story. I can have all the free will I want, while remaining sin free. Another thing the free will of one person can get in the way of anothers. For example someone comitting homicide. Why should this free will have been allowed anyway? 

I will leave it at that and not reply again because I dont want this to turn into a heated religious dabate. We will just keep going around in circle kicking each other.


----------



## Kailita (Mar 28, 2003)

Free will is an all or nothing deal. You either have it or you don't. There is no inbetween. As for having all the free will you want while remaining sin free...well, that would have to mean that you're perfect. Every human sins some time or another.

I don't mean for this to become any "heated religious debate", because I really hate those, and people often get caught up in their ideas and miss the real point. I just want to gently point out and explain what I believe to be true. You did ask, after all, why God would give us the ability to sin if He didn't want us to. Rhiannon and I were just trying to answer that for you.


----------



## Beorn (Mar 28, 2003)

Remember, this is supposed to be a humorous thread....


----------



## Uminya (Mar 29, 2003)

I think I would ask God....

_Why did you create onions?_


----------



## Aerin (Mar 29, 2003)

That's a silly question! The answer is, of course: Because they're like ogres!


----------



## Aulë (Mar 29, 2003)

I always thought that ogres were more like parfaits...


----------



## Aerin (Mar 29, 2003)

No, no, it's all about the layers.

Fool of a Took.


----------



## Rangerdave (Mar 29, 2003)

Hey God!

Whats the deal with the Platypus?


----------



## Thorin (Mar 29, 2003)

I think I'd like to ask Him this:

"How many of the "faith healers" we see on TV are quacks, or given power by Satan to deceive, or actually Spirit power given by You?

That I'd really like to know. Cause when I see guys like Peter Popof on the tube, I have to shake my head and roll my eyes...like this -


----------



## Idril (Mar 29, 2003)

I'd ask - How come the whole of mankind has to pay for the sins of Adam and Eve?


----------



## Mindy_O_Lluin (Mar 29, 2003)

I would love to have God answer these questions:

1. Why can't we all just get along?

2. What exactly IS the optimum population level or carrying capacity of the earth?

3. What are the exact plans for a non-energy using, perpetual motion driven vehicle.


----------



## lossenandunewen (Mar 29, 2003)

dear God,

are my theories about you and prankstianity correct? Because I have a lot of corrolating evidence


----------



## BranMuffin (Apr 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Idril _
> *I'd ask - How come the whole of mankind has to pay for the sins of Adam and Eve? *



Actually, as said before everyone makes their own choices. The whole of mankind doesn't have to pay for the sins of two, because Jesus Christ payed it all on the Cross at Calvary. All you have to do now is accept the forgiveness already given. Adam and Eve disobeyed God in the same way everyone else has.
Don't get upset with me please, if you want to talk about these things personally PM me.
And by the way I am a HUGE Jesus Freak, if you couldn't tell. 

The question I would ask: If you were driving down the middle of the ocean on a one wheeled jetski and the tire popped, how many pancakes would it take to cover a doghouse?


----------



## Aragorn21 (Apr 17, 2003)

> The question I would ask: If you were driving down the middle of the ocean on a one wheeled jetski and the tire popped, how many pancakes would it take to cover a doghouse?


Someone PMed that pathetic question to me!!!

I'd probably ask, What in the world are UFO's???


----------



## CelebrianTiwele (Apr 18, 2003)

I would probably ask him why he left me when I needed him the most. Everybody says that it was prob a test, but I don't care. God ignored me and now I am ignoring him. I am the master of my own life now. And I am going to rule it how I see fit. I've had "Be a good little christian no matter what or you will go and burn in hell," stuffed down my throat all my life. I have come to the revalation that I don't need God, although I still believe he exists. Sorry for the rant. I really needed to get that out.


----------



## elfgirl (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aragorn21 _
> * I'd probably ask, What in the world are UFO's??? *



Uh... Aragorn21, a UFO is any Unidentified Flying Object. It could just be an unidentified weather ballon, or military aircraft. I think the phrase that you are looking for is, "What are aliens?"


----------



## Aragorn21 (Apr 18, 2003)

Yeah that's it.

Do you remember the big UFO siteings last March?


----------



## elfgirl (Apr 18, 2003)

No, I am afraid I don't.


----------



## Feanorian (Apr 18, 2003)

I'd ask what will I do the rest of my life??


----------



## Joehunt (Apr 18, 2003)

*answer to a Q.*



> _Originally posted by Theoden_king _
> *whats the meaning of life?
> OR
> *


* whats the meaning of life? 

The answer to that is to worship God, love everone, disiple others, minister to others, & to evangilise.
I know this b/c I was in a church program called "40 Days Of Purpose"
I hope thisa helps.
Joe hunt*


----------



## Joehunt (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by legolasismine _
> *Okay hmmm one question,thats really hard cause if I do get to meet him I'll probably ask a million questions,but I guess my one question would be a wish,something that I want with all my heart,or I might ask him if I could go up to heaven now! *



I would probably ask that very same Q. If I don't, I would ask... ... ... (I'm  at myself for not Knowing what to ask) ...  !! What is he going to doafter he destroys this Earth.
Joehunt


----------



## Wolfshead (Apr 19, 2003)

Maybe 

_Do you mind if I ask a question?_ or 

_What do you think of those people in American that enjoy burning Iron Maiden albums and Harry Potter books?_

Or maybe something along the lines of

_What's your favourite Slush Puppie flavour?_


----------



## CelebrianTiwele (Apr 19, 2003)

What's a slush puppy(another english thing we don't have in america?) I haven't been to any Harry Potter book burnings! (INVITE ME!!!!) teehee


----------



## Rhiannon (Apr 19, 2003)

Some of the families in our homeschool group are ultra-conservative (read: they think Narnia is evil *gasp*), and a few times when I've accidentally mentioned Harry Potter I've been subjected to a lecture on how it was evil. "Oh, so you've read it?" "No, of course not!" "...oh. Then how do you know it's evil?"


----------



## Wolfshead (Apr 19, 2003)

I'm sorry, but all I can do those conservative people that think Potter and Maiden encourage witchcraft and devil worshipping, is mercilessly mock them. Maybe if they took the time to investigate the subject, and _then_ say they didn't like it, that would be alright, but they don't. And so I mock 

Rhiannon, don't accidentally mention it in future, bring it up deliberately and argue about the subject. They can't win, as their argument has no basis - especially if they haven't read the books!

A Slush Puppie is a kind of drink - slush, as in ice/snow with flavouring in it. I have no idea why I chose it, I have not had one for years, nor have I seen them for a while, but it seemed like a good idea at the time


----------



## Rhiannon (Apr 19, 2003)

> Rhiannon, don't accidentally mention it in future, bring it up deliberately and argue about the subject. They can't win, as their argument has no basis - especially if they haven't read the books!



I would- but the group has enough problems at the moment  The ultra conservatives (who, btw, dominate the board) are in a snit over what kind of music can be played at home school events.


----------



## Wolfshead (Apr 19, 2003)

What kind of music? I'll bet they don't like metal  Lucky I don't get any of those people up here, nice rural Scotland  An odd story which doesn't bear too much relation to this, but can be used anyway - 

One of my mates mother is a minister - infact, she married Madonna and Guy Ritche. I suppose that could be my claim to fame, "My best mates mum married Madonna!". Now, Simon is not exactly the average minister's son (his dad's a minister as well), he listens to dark metal and is bordering on being a goth. He even runs out of church when his mum ocassionally makes him go - when everyone has their heads down to pray, he legs it! Anyway, completely pointless, humourous story over 

Hang on, no, there is a moral to this  You can be different, listen to metal and stuff and still be christian. I mean there, that his mother tolerates him. So, all these extremists are just, well, extreme.

Edit: And, ironically, I now have 666 posts  666 being The Number Of The Beast - a hugely successful album by Iron Maiden in 1982. It was then mass-burned by parents in middle America. The band didn't really care, these people had to buy the album in order to be able to burn it, so sales went up!


----------



## Rhiannon (Apr 19, 2003)

Yes, they are. And they're hypocrites, and they give Christianity and homeschoolers a bad name and they bug the heck out of me; but there's not much you can do with extremists except make enemies of them, because they aren't about the change. So mostly I hold my peace and let them go their merry way and I'll go the other direction.


----------



## CelebrianTiwele (Apr 20, 2003)

I personally won't read the Harry Potter books or listen to Iron Maiden, (mostly because of lack of interest) but I could care less if other people do. My philosophy-its your life, do what you want (obviously within the law  ) We have 'slush puppies' cept we call them slushies or icees.


> (read: they think Narnia is evil *gasp*),


 HAHAHAHAHA did you remind them that C.S. Lewis was a christian? I have a teacher that thinks fortune cookies are evil, doesn't let her son watch scooby doo, and prays for at least 10 min every day. We would all love to torment her.


----------



## elfgirl (Apr 20, 2003)

Mmmm... Icees...
AND C.S. Lewis was a good friend of... J.R.R. Tolkien! There was one main difference between the two, though. Between the first and second Tolkien books, there was a twenty year wait. C.S. Lewis did a book a year for ten years (part of a contract).


----------



## Lossengondiel (Apr 20, 2003)

Oh there are so many questions I would like to have answered:

Is there alien life? heh heh...is there some magic cure to get rid of zits? please!!!!!

But on a more serious side...why do all the good people have the hardest time in life? is there a good enough reason for me to live---or die??? is "he" whom I am destined to marry? (please plesae please please!)


----------



## Rhiannon (Apr 20, 2003)

> HAHAHAHAHA did you remind them that C.S. Lewis was a christian?


They don't care. It has 'magic' in it. And 'magic' is evil. Their view is that narrow.




> AND C.S. Lewis was a good friend of... J.R.R. Tolkien! There was one main difference between the two, though. Between the first and second Tolkien books, there was a twenty year wait. C.S. Lewis did a book a year for ten years (part of a contract).


...also JRR Tolkien was a Roman Catholic and CS Lewis joined the Church of England (Tolkien was very put out with him for it, I understand).


----------



## Kailita (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rhiannon _
> *They don't care. It has 'magic' in it. And 'magic' is evil. Their view is that narrow.*


OHmygosh...ugh...that is just pathetic. The Narnia books - or at least The Lion, the Witch, and the Wardrobe - are allegories for the life of Christ and the Christian journey. Some people...*shakes her head*...ugh, I just can't stand that. Blegh. Ultra-conservatives.

And Craig, the behavior that Simon is showing is actually not that strange for a PK (Pastor's Kid...or minister's child, whatever you prefer to call it). A lot of times, those kids are the most rebellious. 

Heh...*is a PK herself*...


----------



## CelebrianTiwele (Apr 20, 2003)

didn't know tolkien was catholic. my mom's a preacher's kid. but she's anything but rebellious. she's pretty conservative, but not to the point were she thinks ALL magic is evil. just some satanic stuff  we have 'spiritual oppurtunity week; this week. NO DON'T MAKE ME GOOOOOO!!!!! where all the ppl are in your face about "getting rite with God" ummmm no...


----------



## Aragorn21 (Apr 20, 2003)

> is there some magic cure to get rid of zits?


 YES, there is!!! NO MORE CHOCOLATE!!! Get rid of the all the yummy stuff you like to eat, no more zits, but no more life either .



> OHmygosh...ugh...that is just pathetic. The Narnia books - or at least The Lion, the Witch, and the Wardrobe - are allegories for the life of Christ and the Christian journey. Some people...*shakes her head*...ugh, I just can't stand that. Blegh. Ultra-conservatives


 Yeah I know, I have friends like that!! I can't stand that either!! At least my parrents aren't like that!

But they sorta refuse to hear the truth about P.O.D. being a christian band! They hear one thing (not usually true) and they say like "oh they're just full of pride" and "they're just out for themselves, and their own proffit". That can drive me crazy.


----------



## Wolfshead (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kailita _
> *And Craig, the behavior that Simon is showing is actually not that strange for a PK (Pastor's Kid...or minister's child, whatever you prefer to call it). A lot of times, those kids are the most rebellious.*


 Yeah, I know that, but I don't really think it's rebellion against religion - he doesn't go that much further into the realms of metalhead-dom than I do. Well, quite a bit further, but I've never had religion as a factor in my life. It's just the way he is, probably would have turned out like that anyway. But the point was that his mother allows that and doesn't seem too bothered.


----------



## Kailita (Apr 21, 2003)

Well...I usually think of evil and satanic as synonymous...but, er, maybe that's just me...? 



> _Originally posted by CelebrianTiwele _
> *where all the ppl are in your face about "getting rite with God" ummmm no... *


That's never the right way to go about it. In fact, the "in your face" approach hardly works with anything...except maybe sports or the like. But all that ranting about fire and hell and brimstone...please. The Gospel is about SAVING people, not sending them to hell. It's about redemption, it's about love. And if people are too caught up in their condemnation to see that, well, they're missing the point.



> _Originally posted by Aragorn21_
> *YES, there is!!! NO MORE CHOCOLATE!!! Get rid of the all the yummy stuff you like to eat, no more zits, but no more life either.*


That is such a myth! Chocolate intake has nothing to do with zits. Please don't give up the things you love to eat because you think it will help your skin! 

One another note: P.O.D. is, in my opinion, a great band with good themes. A lot of their songs point back to God - the song Satellite (my favorite ) comes to mind. Some people, just hearing them and not listening to their lyrics, would never ever think of them as a Christian band. If so, I think they're just missing out.


----------



## Wolfshead (Apr 21, 2003)

Some Jehovah's Witnesses visited my house this morning. I missed them, I was sleeping. They left a magazine. I'm not going to read it


----------



## Aragorn21 (Apr 21, 2003)

> That is such a myth! Chocolate intake has nothing to do with zits. Please don't give up the things you love to eat because you think it will help your skin!


 YEAH I KNOW!! Tell my mom that!! I was just pulling her hair  


> One another note: P.O.D. is, in my opinion, a great band with good themes. A lot of their songs point back to God - the song Satellite (my favorite ) comes to mind. Some people, just hearing them and not listening to their lyrics, would never ever think of them as a Christian band. If so, I think they're just missing out.


 Satellite is a really great song, one of my favorites too. And when they show up at Ozzie fests and stuff like that the people are really big fans of theirs, and since they really like their songs they (the fans) will give them time to talk about what their all about. And they do get pretty loud (listen to portrait, lot's of loudness), but then there's parts where they can easily be heard, I think many people are getting the message.


----------



## Kailita (Apr 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CraigSmith _
> *Some Jehovah's Witnesses visited my house this morning. I missed them, I was sleeping. They left a magazine. I'm not going to read it  *


Ack! Not to say all Jehovah Witnesses are like this...but there is an old Jehovah Witness man who comes to my house almost _every Sunday_ and tries to convert my family.  He knows my dad is a pastor of a Christian Presbyterian church, and he's always leaving pamphlets and stuff for us to read and always trying to get into theology arguments with my dad. My dad refuses to get into that, though, with someone who just wants to argue and hear his own voice. It would be a different thing if he was going to actually listen to my dad's point of view. 

My mom, however, _will_ get into theology discussions with the JW, guy, heh.  My brothers and I usually just hide whenever he comes around, heh.


----------



## Wolfshead (Apr 23, 2003)

I'd like the chance to speak to a couple some day when the call round - but that was the first time in a while they were around. It'd be interesting to engage them in lots of pointless discussion. One of my friends suggested we wonder round carrying the magazine, and then see how quickly people leave


----------



## Gandalf_White (Apr 25, 2003)

why am I so messed up?

do my friends really like me?

can I talk mr. tolkien?


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (May 20, 2004)

Ancalagon said:


> If you could ask God one question, (for which you would get a direct answer) what would it be?
> 
> I know for all of you who pray you have your prayers answered all the time...but I am not really thinking along the lines of spiritual nourishment here, more along the lines of 'Does Nessie really exist?'



I think your Nessie question first needs to be settled about God: Does GOD really exist? As far as I'm concerned, this is a question beyond our means to answer one way or the other. If God really does exist as defined in the various holy books, I'd say that — judging by a look at human history — She is totally indifferent to the affairs of men and to the universe, for that matter. 

Barley


----------



## Aragorn21 (May 20, 2004)

There is no way to prove God does or does not exist. With all the miraculous (sp?) happens throughout the course of human history, I am convinced that he is real. However, this is a discussion for another thread, let's not get off-topic.



wow...this thread is a classic...


----------



## Wolfshead (May 20, 2004)

_Can I have another beer please?_


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (May 20, 2004)

CraigSmith said:


> _Can I have another beer please?_



Spoken like a true Hobbit!

Barley


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (May 20, 2004)

To Aragorn21:

Regarding your avatar: you owe it to yourself to rent the movie "The Josephine Baker Story" to see Lynn Whitfield do the Banana Dance — wahoo!

Barley


----------



## Talierin (May 20, 2004)

You haven't seen the banana dance until you've seen the guys in my former youth group do it


----------



## Ancalagon (May 21, 2004)

Lotho_Pimple said:


> I think your Nessie question first needs to be settled about God: Does GOD really exist? Lotho



If God didn't exist I would not have been asking about Nessie in the first place, for who then would give me the answer? WHile I'm at it, I would like to know whether there is life elsewhere, where it is and what does it look like and of course who/what killed off the dinosaurs

I am a simple man, with simple questions


----------



## Arvedui (May 21, 2004)

Right now, I have only one single question for Him:
Could you please make all the irrelevant threads in "Floatsam & Jetsam" go away?
(Or at least come up with an easier way of removing them than doing one and one at a time?)


----------



## Finduilas (May 21, 2004)

_ Does somebody (friend?..) still likes me as a friend?
And has that person ever liked me as a friend at all?_


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (May 21, 2004)

Talierin said:


> You haven't seen the banana dance until you've seen the guys in my former youth group do it



HAR HAR! I think I know what you mean, but I'd rather see Lynn Whitfield's version. Rent the movie — you won't regret it!

Barley


----------



## oblib (May 24, 2004)

So who killed JFK?


----------



## Elbereth (May 24, 2004)

Wow! Finally a cool thread I haven't seen yet! Wicked!!

Now if I had to pick just ONE question, I would have to be a bit self centered and ask: "What is my purpose in this lifetime?"

However, if I had the option to ask him a series of questions...then I would ask him:

Is heaven and hell the only two options when you die...or do you have more options?

How long will humans as a race survive in this world?

and 

How many licks does it take to get to the tootsie roll center of a tootsie pop?

(PS....Slush puppies are not an "English thing"....we have those here in the USA...I grew up slurping those suckers down...and if you ever get a chance...you should try asking for the "tornado" flavored slush puppy. That is when they squirt every flavor - cherry, rasberry, orange, lime, and grape - into one cup and then adding the ice....it is delicious!!!  )


----------



## Saermegil (May 24, 2004)

Hmm...If God was in such form where He/She would have a mouth and be able to hear me and talk to me i'd ask: What's your name?


----------



## Finduilas (May 25, 2004)

Saermegil said:


> Hmm...If God was in such form where He/She would have a mouth and be able to hear me and talk to me i'd ask: What's your name?



 Good question! 
However, aren't you afraid of Him answering you simply : _'God'_ .....  ?


----------



## Saermegil (May 25, 2004)

In any case, it would be nice for someone to show a little interest in God rather than themselves. It's just like Santa Claus- no-one gets _him_ presents!


----------



## Eledhwen (May 25, 2004)

I'd have to ask him about Leaf by Niggle, a story that got downloaded complete to JRRT, and one which I believe is a picture of the professor's life. However, my interpretation of the symbolism differs from others (eg: Walter) and I'd like to know what God thinks.

Of course, it wouldn't make any difference if God did answer any of these questions, because you know how people would react when you say: "I'l tell you how I know; God told me."


----------



## Finduilas (May 25, 2004)

Yeah...you're both absulutely right....However, don't you think that it _will_ make difference...you'll know...


----------



## Eledhwen (May 26, 2004)

Finduilas said:


> Yeah...you're both absulutely right....However, don't you think that it _will_ make difference...you'll know...


The main difference would be to oneself - not only knowing that your big question has been answered by God, but that he paid attention to little you. 

On my previous comment, I remember some years ago, a Chief of Police in England rather rashly informed reporters that God spoke to him. No-one took him seriously after that.


----------



## Ancalagon (Sep 3, 2004)

I would ask God one other question, apart from my original which was never answered by the way....!

Why do I have such a short span of attent....ohhh look, a moth has just flown in my window


----------



## Eledhwen (Sep 4, 2004)

*Grin*

No need to bother God with that one. The answer's obvious; it's because one of your ancestors was a goldfish.


----------

